# سنة جديدة مع مشرفين جدد



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

*سنة جديدة مع مشرفين جدد*

سنة جديدة مع مشرفين جدد, تم تعيين كل من الاخوة

*antoon refaat* و *KERO KINGOOO* (الثنائي المرح) مشرفين على المنتديات التالية:

المرشد الروحي, المنتدى المسيحي العام, ركن الالعاب و المسابقات

فعسى ان تكون هذه من ضمن الهدايا لهولاء الثنائي المبارك, و ان يكونوا قادرين على تقديم كل ما هو مبارك و مميز للمستخدم المسيحي


سلام و نعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا ماى روك على الثقة الغالية دى 
ويارب نكون تحت حسن  ظن حضرتك


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووووك للثنائى المرح اخواتى الصغار كيرو وانطون

ربنا يبارك حياتكم 

وتقدمولنا خدمة رائعة وسبب بركة لينا يارب 

يارب باركهم وحافظ على حياتهم وخدمتهم ومذاكرتهم*


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*الف الف مبروك لكيرو وانطون بجد يستاهلوها*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2006)

*مبروك لكيرو وانطوان وفعلا هما يستاهلوا الاشراف علي نشاطه الجميل  

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا جماعة

بس ياريت تستمروا على نفس النشاط دة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ezzzak (4 يناير 2006)

مبروك يا شباب 

وفعلا تستحقوها عن جداره


----------



## Messias (9 يناير 2006)

مبروووووك 
كونوا مميزين دائما


----------

